# Is it a good time to buy Australian financial stocks? (article from cij)



## Temjin (2 October 2008)

http://cij.inspiriting.com/?p=553 


> *Is it a good time to buy Australian financial stocks?*
> 
> By the time you read this, the global financial markets will be in mayhem, thanks to Congress’s rejection of Henry Paulson’s bailout plan. Last night, the Dow fell 777 points, the greatest one-day drop since the crash of 1987. Central banks are busy pumping hundreds of billions of dollars worth of credit into the financial system as the credit market freezes up. Stock markets around the world are plunging.
> 
> ...




An interesting article for discussion. What do everybody think? 

Is it true that Australian banks aren't as "safe" as the politicans and banks are saying? (obviously, they have a vested interest in being a cheerleader) Are they really that highly leveraged compared to other global banks? 

Is this the very reasons why Kevin Rudd is pushing for the bailout in US, because it would directly benefit the banks in Australia which he thinks are disaster waiting to happen? 

Which banks are more vulnerable than others?


----------



## Glen48 (2 October 2008)

I think all, you can do is scan for as much info as possible and the first sign of some thing not right act. Don't believe any one with a vested interest such as real estate agents saying it is a good time to buy.
SBS and ABC late line have some good shows 
In Los Vegas there are foreclosing on 250 houses a day


----------



## white_crane (2 October 2008)

“October. This is one of the peculiarly dangerous months to speculate in stocks in. The others are July, January, September, April, November, May, March, June, December, August, and February.” - Mark Twain


----------



## robots (2 October 2008)

Temjin said:


> http://cij.inspiriting.com/?p=553
> 
> 
> An interesting article for discussion. What do everybody think?
> ...




hello,

and what about your vested interest,

the rich vs THE POOR, continue's on and on

its easy to push the socialism cause on the internet but you wouldnt be handing any out to the bludgers either now temjin,

more from the handout crew

thankyou
robots


----------

